# Stream Music Player with scrolling or static song information



## TheMiSta92 (Apr 19, 2017)

TheMiSta92 submitted a new resource:

Stream Music Player with scrolling or static song information - A simple Stream Music Player that plays random songs of a collection and shows keyed information.



> *Hey guys,*
> 
> I use OBS Studio (and before Classic) quite some time now and made some tools which I use while streaming. And I thought, why not share with you...
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

